# N47D20A Engine Timing chain problem



## So much for BMW (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi, had snapped timing chain causing various damage, now rebuilt but need some info.
,Does anyone know how to adjust the oil pump drive chain, also if their is a non return/ check valve 
in the top of the block.or is that only on petrol & M engine range.


----------

